# Incubator?



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

What an incubator and how do you go about using one for fish eggs? Pictures would help greatly.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

not really an incubator for fish more just hatchery

its usually a 10-20 gal tank with appropriate sized heater and a simple airpump operated sponge filter
other then that the tank is usually bare bottom with no decorations at all

and also for small fish you should have a setup for hatching some brineshrimp


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

I've read that an incubator gently tumbles the eggs and kind of reenacts the motion of the male fanning the eggs so as to keep fresh water flowing through the eggs and keeping fungus in check. I don't know but it sounds interesting enough.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

StryfeMP said:


> I've read that an incubator gently tumbles the eggs and kind of reenacts the motion of the male fanning the eggs so as to keep fresh water flowing through the eggs and keeping fungus in check. I don't know but it sounds interesting enough.


Your thoughts and readings are correct-The right setup will reproduce this-

It's the way my friends setup is (crosshairs)-One would have to pm him though and ask for pics-I can't post them without his permission....


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

Well, I PMed him. No reply. Anyone else have anything on this, any pictures maybe?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

like a picto water pump? or something?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

I work with him-I will ask him to send you some pics tomarrow-


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks many


----------

